
Show HN: A simple VueJS microblogging application built based on Back endLab - chris140957
https://github.com/backendlab-app/microblog/graphs/traffic
======
Vinz_
Working link: [https://github.com/backendlab-
app/microblog](https://github.com/backendlab-app/microblog)

------
LeCoupa
Your link does not work. It redirects me on Github's homepage.

